# Pen Press



## rtparso (May 7, 2005)

I thought I would try to start something. Showing off my favorite jigs. Well I did not make the press but used someone elseâ€™s idea of using the 1/2" ply shims instead of using the screw clamp adjustment. It is a lot easier then trying to get the screw clamp tight. Forgot to add that I screwed a piece of 2 x 2 to the bottom so it clams in my bench vice.


----------



## Ligget (May 8, 2005)

I have just received the "penpress 2", it does not have a lever just the wooden spacer blocks x 3 (as showm on the right of your picture).
Verdict so far, YABA DABA DOOOOO [][][]


----------



## JimGo (May 8, 2005)

Nice Ron!  Now, can you tell us where to get a handle like that?  Oh, wait, is that a "standard" (i.e. commercial) pen press that you've modified?


----------



## rtparso (May 8, 2005)

As I stated, the press is off the shelf (PSI?), the home made is the spacers from 1/2" ply.


----------



## wicook (May 8, 2005)

I solved the problem of trying to get the set screw tight on my press by replacing the big round knob that was hard to grip with a rachet-handled set screw. It works great! []


----------



## jrc (May 9, 2005)

Here is my pen press and I use 1/2" copper tubing for my spacers.  The wood block has a tapered hole for the tip, the tip is tight in the hole as it touches the shaft. Does not mark the pen tip.  I flip the block over to another shaft hole to press the cap on.



<br />


----------



## Ligget (May 9, 2005)

This is my new press. I think it came from PSI as I bought it through PoC. It has no tightening mechanism at all, just the spacer wooden blocks. It had "penpress 2" on the box.



<br />


----------



## jdavis (May 11, 2005)

Nice presses.


----------



## coach (May 11, 2005)

I have the same one as Mark.  My brother has the screw kind like they sell at Woodcraft.  I like the one with the blocks much better.


----------

